# lets see the biggest Tegus!!!



## kpelzer (Sep 16, 2009)

id like to see some pictures of your guys biggest tegus if you dont mind, i think the huge ones are awesome. here mine, hes a 48inch male


----------



## jntann (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi .42 inches long female


----------



## Turbine (Sep 16, 2009)

jntann,

I love the black head of your tegu. She is a great looking tegu!
Can you tell me where you got her. 

turbine


----------



## cabral (Sep 17, 2009)

:roll: is not big ... but if u like black heads .... look at my tegu... he is 72 cm long.... and keep growing
i hope it gets as big as any of those

here u have some pics of him


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is mine:


----------



## whoru (Sep 17, 2009)

wow those are some big tegu's nice


----------



## cabral (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, i really like that tegu.....
if i was from united states i would buy from u an extreme giant ! 
its amazing, soo big


----------



## jmiles50 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, she's not huge but here's my girl Asami :!: 


















:woot


----------



## skylarlaham (Sep 17, 2009)

These arnt mine.


----------



## cabral (Sep 17, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOW That red is amazing


----------



## freexskate (Sep 17, 2009)

oh my god.

those are immense.

everybody's tegus looking good =D

my Optimus is only 24" now....

i'll post on this thread in about a year =D

lol

but seriously....that red....

looks like it could eat an adult rabbit.

-Jordan Kingsley


----------



## rrcoolj (Sep 17, 2009)

Man I cannot wait for my little guy to get that big!


----------



## crox (Sep 18, 2009)

:cheers


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 18, 2009)

OK, is it just me, or does that red look like the crocodile from the movie "Hook"?


----------



## whoru (Sep 18, 2009)

wow that red is huge


----------



## The captain (Sep 18, 2009)

Sweet tegus! 
I think the black and white looks very unique too! but yeah, that red is a beast.


----------



## simon021 (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are some great looking tegus! That giant of Bobbys is the biggest I've ever seen. Although that red looks even bigger! I can't imagine what that monster weighs. How much does that that giant of yours weigh, Bobby?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 18, 2009)

skylarlaham said:


> These arnt mine.



bro that red is a monster awesome


----------



## skylarlaham (Sep 19, 2009)

Ya it looks like 5' long lol, I wish it was mine.


----------



## skylarlaham (Sep 19, 2009)

Second one may be photoshopped, n the first isnt a tegu but is still cool!


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 19, 2009)

lol, the second one is DEFINITELY photo shopped! She was probably holding a Yorkie!


----------



## jntann (Sep 19, 2009)

Turbine said:


> jntann,
> 
> I love the black head of your tegu. She is a great looking tegu!
> Can you tell me where you got her.
> ...


I don't know where it came from I got it at a pet shop in Tucson AZ. when it was about 21" long.


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Sep 19, 2009)

kpelzer said:


> id like to see some pictures of your guys biggest tegus if you dont mind, i think the huge ones are awesome. here mine, hes a 48inch male




Might i say sir that is one of the most beautiful healthy tegus ive ever seen


----------



## crox (Sep 20, 2009)

The 2nd isnt photoshoped, ive seen her flickr page.


----------



## kpelzer (Sep 25, 2009)

man some of those tegus are insanely big, mine 4ft at a year so maybe i got a chance to have a huge one, and bobby your tegu looks great, is that Ice?


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's Jango today. He was born 6.29.09. He is 28" right now with no signs of slowing down. I think he is going to be a big'un.
:roon


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 26, 2009)

How can he be that big! Mine was born ealier and and is half that size about. Very nice! I really need to start feedig more I guess.


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's another pic. The chair is 19" across. I'm stunned. Today he ate an adult mouse with almost 3 dozen gut loaded superworms for dessert. I measured him 11 days ago and he was just 24".
4" in 11 days. :shock:


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have one of jangos brothers. I just got him last Tuesday. He was 20" then and today, a week and a half later he is 22". Today he ate a hopper mouse, 2 tablespoons of turkey, 1 and a half chicken hearts and a bunch of cherries, cranberries and raisins. He is a pig. Yesterday about the same amount of food minus the mouse and double the turkey. I think he will be right up there soon enough. Lol


----------



## kpelzer (Sep 26, 2009)

man thats insane growth, if they dont hibernate this time next year you guys are going to have some massive tegus at that rate


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 26, 2009)

They will be eating rabbits! Lol


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 26, 2009)

Aye. I'll have to keep a close eye on my cat. :-D


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Lmao!


----------



## Bentley83 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bentley, my male tegu.


Chris


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 26, 2009)

Sweet. I can't wait until Jango gets that big. Then I won't have to worry anymore about him escaping and not being able to find him. I'll just follow the trail of upended furniture. I'll just have to remember to hide my car keys.
:lol:


----------



## stainthedane (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/stainthedane-albums-cygnus-picture50266-love-pic.jpg

 I will eat YOUR BABIES!!!

Lol or not... 
She's only 3ft right now...has a little ways to go. I should find a shot of her draped over my shoulder, she's getting big... It's so crazy when you look at the baby pics of them and see how much they've grown!!! 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...icture5850-he-has-fantastic-temperment-he.jpg

My little baby growing up, going off to destroy people, :bawl 

Isn't she pretty??
(Sorry for all the large photos.) 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...s-cygnus-picture50261-what-beautiful-eyes.jpg


----------



## kpelzer (Sep 26, 2009)

hey how big is Bentley?, he looks huge


----------



## reptastic (Apr 16, 2010)

lol i think nero is now big enough to join this list, at 37"(would have been around 49" if still she had her full tail)

http://picasaweb.google.com/107221091830533280318/Nero?authkey=Gv1sRgCJy8wLL64oflwgE&feat=directlink


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 17, 2010)

What happened to her tail buddy?


...Jefroka


----------

